# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  iPal, companion robot for children 3-8 years old, AvatarMind Inc., Nanjing, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - AvatarMind Inc.

ipalrobot.com/ipal-tm-platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "'This is awful': robot can keep children occupied for hours without supervision"
A child-size robot designed to take on distinctly adult responsibilities takes the debate over the automation of human jobs to the next level

by Julia Carrie Wong
September 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

iPal Robot, The Child-Friendly Babysitter For Your Kids, Meets Mixed Expectations

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> Meet iPal. The robot that could soon be looking after your kids?!

----------


## Airicist

AvatarMind iPal Robot on BeTerrific at CES Unveiled!

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Live from CES Unveiled 2015 in NYC! John Ostrem joins us on the BeTerrific CES Unveiled NYC Live Show to show us the AvatarMind iPal, a robotic companion for your child to play with!

----------


## Airicist

The AvatarMInd iPal Robot for Children

Published on Dec 4, 2015




> AvatarMind's iPal robot is 3.5 feet tall, about the height of a 5 year old child, and has 23 motors in the neck, arm, fingers, and wrists. It is shaped like a child and moves like a child. A tablet embedded in its chest runs Android applications, enables video chatting, etc.
> 
> For children, iPal is a fun companion. It can talk, dance, tell stories, play games, and enable them to chat with friends, share videos, and connect to social media.
> 
> For parents, iPal is a teacher for their children through speech and tablet-based programs. Parents can remotely control iPal and monitor their child's safety on their smartphone or laptop from anywhere and at anytime
> 
> An SDK and Content Editor enable developers, parents, and teachers to create new applications and activities for iPal.
> 
> Future versions of the robot will target companion robots for children with special needs (such as Autism) and for elderly companionship.

----------


## Airicist

iPal: the social robot companion for kids

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> The iPal has face and voice recognition software that lets it respond to and interact with children. 
> 
> Plus it's got a built-in 6-inch Android tablet that may come complete with games and calendar software for alerts or medication reminders.

----------


## Airicist

iPal Robot CES show opening

Published on Feb 5, 2017




> The iPal robot opened the Kids at Play Summit at CES 2017. 
> 
> AvatarMind's iPal robot is 3.5 feet tall, about the height of a 5 year old child, and has 24 motors in the neck, arm, fingers, and wrists. A tablet embedded in its chest runs Android applications, enables video chatting, etc.
> 
> iPal can talk, dance, tell stories, play games, encourage physical activity, enable people to chat with friends, share videos, and safely connect to the internet and social media. Parents or caregivers can remotely control iPal and monitor the safety and activities of their child or patient on their smartphone from anywhere and at any time.
> 
> A helper for busy parents
> 
> Social robots will take some of the burden off parents and improve the quality of life and education of children. iPal is a teacher for their children with spoken language learning and tablet-based educational programs, providing educational content in an engaging manner that supports social development and encourages interest in science and technology. They can provide added care and companionship for children when parents need to deal with other aspects of their lives. No robot can or should take the place of parents or friends, but they can make the everyday lives of parents easier.
> ...

----------

